# Best Dog Vest?



## Bmiller (Apr 23, 2010)

What are some opinions on the best dog vest,I have had an AVERY BOATERS DOG PARKA for 2 months and the zipper broke,and ofcourse i dont have the receipt and of course they wont replace it without it,not sure why its got their dam name on it.But anyway i need a new one and want to know what one is the best.

Thank you, Brian


----------



## Matt-AL (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the one with the velcro better, I think I ordered it from bass pro.


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

I like this one. It has velcro to fasten it.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...uct.jsp%3FproductId%3D732701%26type%3Dproduct


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I like the Avery ones. I have have the boaters and the 3mm one. No problems yet have had them 3 seasons. I don't know of many that have the features like Avery on the boaters parka. I know Drake has one that has handles on it. As above the Cableas are nice as well I have used them as well.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Which ever one you get, don't forget to cut the arm holes so it doesn't chafe their arm pits. (If they are going to be running some with it on.)

I don't know which brand I have (a zipper one), but my dog learned the chaffing thing the hard way. (I also don't use it much.)


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

I'm not a fan of the velcro only closure, it's okay to cover/protect the zipper, but not by itself. My Avery vests are all several years old and still going strong.


----------



## Joseph Kendrick (Mar 19, 2010)

Why are you mad at a company because you didn't keep up with your paperwork to prove that you bought the vest? You said it yourself if you had your paperwork then you wouldn't have a problem getting the vest exchanged.


----------



## Bmiller (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree that the avery vest has the best features,i geuss i got a fluke it just made me mad that they wouldnt do anything for me.

Thanks for the input,Brian


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

I understand your frustration but, IMO the Avery is the best that I've used. The handles are a nice feature and the d rings are great leash/stake points. Sorry you got a bad one and hope you find one that suits you.


----------



## wsyocum (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm partial to the Cabelas vests with the re-enforced chest panel for xtra protection against sharp limbs etc. It is velcro only, but I've never had it come remotely close to coming undone.


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

Recently used a Cabela's 5 m/m floatation with armour flex vest on a 75 # lab while hunting along the Big Horn River in Wyoming. Had to break trail through some rough brush and Russian Olive. The vest stood up to the rough conditions and came out of it with two small tears. Vest kept dog fairly warm and comfortable in 1 degree temps. velcro closure worked well


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

All I've had were Averys and Cabelas, and I much prefer the Cabelas with just velcro, rather than a zipper. Simpler on and off, more adjustability for fit and easier for Pup to tear free of if it gets caught on something.

See so-called "handle" slots (which are counter-productive for boat work) and rings for leads as just that much more potential for hang-ups.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have about 2 of every kind made. The WORST is Redhead form BPS....total JUNK. The Avery is pretty good, but I also had a zipper problem after limited use. I have older Cabelas that are great with zipper and velcro. I have not used the newer Cabelas with velcro only but if the vest is as good as my old ones and the velcro holds, they are good.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever used the Dokken vest (3mm neoprene) before? The reason I ask is because this was the only best that I could find that came close to having the match of measurements for my pup.


----------



## Brent Ray (Feb 2, 2010)

Best one i ever used is the hodgman boaters parka. The chest area is very well protected, i just wish they didnt discontinue it.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Brent Ray said:


> Best one i ever used is the hodgman boaters parka. The chest area is very well protected, i just wish they didnt discontinue it.


Iagree I wish you could still get them


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Brent Ray said:


> Best one i ever used is the hodgman boaters parka. The chest area is very well protected, i just wish they didnt discontinue it.


That was my favorite also. I had that thing for 5 years.
The problem I have with ALL vests now is Dora. They make her back itch and when were are around the truck she rubs her back underneath. She ends up finding a bolt sticking down and rips the vest down the back. 
Joe


----------



## MildredSamons (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm also vote for Avery. I think it's best one i have.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I like the Cabelas vest the best. Velcro is easier to adjust for a better fit. Like Rick said it is easier for a dog to get out of if it gets hung up for some reason/ Boaters handles don't really do that much for the dog. Easier to get a dog in the boat or a blind by placing your hand on top of the dogs head to give it support as it gets into the boat/blind. Much easier that way for both you and the dog.


----------



## IdahoMike (Nov 29, 2010)

Don Schlaf said:


> I like and use the Avery boaters vest....I do still have an old Hodgman vest in the garage as a backup


Same here, I really like the Avery boaters vest.


----------

